
The tech industry has outgrown the Bay Area - tabelle
https://builtin.com/founders-entrepreneurship/mighty-middle-report
======
bugcollector
This story really buries the lead imo:

> In 2019, Bay Area startups attracted roughly $46 billion in venture capital,
> more than twice the amount raised that year by the entire Mighty Middle
> combined.

